# Sunken Boat



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

A friend and I were out fishin a local lake in Oceana.I looked down into the water and i saw a boat, looked like a 14 foot smokercraft.Me and my friend are going back to get the boat. Is it leagal to just keep the boat,Does it have to be reported,Will i be able to get the boat registered. Any input is appreciated!!!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't know if you will be able to keep the boat IMHO someone left it behind that is like kind of like throwing it in the garbage.I am sure they left it behind because they didnt have the money to retrieve and they didnt want to get fined for it going to the bottom.I sure bet the local C.O. would like to see the no's on that boat.I would be interested in the outcome of this,keep us informed.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

As far as I know...as long as it isn't declare a historic ship wreck, salvage rights are fist come first serve.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was thinking the same thing. If it's got and MC number on it, they may want to track down the owner and fine them for "littering" or something like that. They may let you keep it after salvaging it but who knows. I'd be willing to bet that if they can track down the owner, at least a ticket would be issued for dumping.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

*If I find an abandoned vessel, generally termed a derelict in maritime terms, am I entitled to take possession of it and obtain ownership?*

A "derelict" is a vessel that has been left by its crew that has no intention to return and no hope of recovery. However, even when a vessel is "abandoned" and left without intention to return, the vessel remains the property of its owner absent some affirmative act by the owner that clearly and convincingly establishes a positive intent to part with ownership.


*Does the law of salvage apply to sunken vessels?*

In the case of submerged and sunken vessels, when no owner exists or can be determined, the party who recovers property abandoned is entitled to application of the "law of finds". Under this doctrine, title to abandoned property is given to the person who actually finds and takes possession of the property. Most cases decided under the law of finds involve property which was lost long ago and which has remained under the sea and beyond the reach of its original owners for many years.

Just A few thing about Salvage Rights.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Go To Your Local C.o. A.s.a.p. And Report That Boat! If That Boat Was Left There As Garbage I Guarantee That The Owner Will Get A Stiff Fine For Pollution Of The Lake I.e. Gas, Oils, Boat. Those Fools Who Loose The Cars Threw The Ice Pay Up To And Beyond 10,000$$$ In Fines And Removal Costs And Then Lake Clean Up If There Is Oil And Gas Lose Into The Water. These Are The Garbage Hunter And Fisherman And Women Who Not Only Give Us A Bad Name , But We Also Pay For The Clean Up Of The Enviroment That They Pollute. As Far As You Getting The Boat After The Case Is Over I'm Sure They Would Award It To You If You Wanted It.now Go And Do The Right Thing And Report That Boat!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

then again it could have been stolen and owner might want it back i would call co then go from there


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

miruss said:


> then again it could have been stolen and owner might want it back i would call co then go from there


I recovered a boat many years ago. Had the #'s ran and shure enugh it was stolen. Even with it being in bad shape the owner came and picked it up.
Chris


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

One Thing Is For Sure If It Goes Un-reported No One Will Know Anything At All. What If That Boat Had A Serious Accident And Nobody Ever Knew About It And A Body Is Present? What If It Was Stolen? What If It Was Dumped? Well If You Don't Tell The Co's And The Leo's How Are They To Perform Thier Duties And Investigate The Situation? Can Anyone Tell Me That? Let The Authorities Know And Their Training Will Take Care Of The Rest And Just Maybe We Will Here What That Outcome Is On This Site.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm just interested in seeing how this comes out.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

I have had two boats stolen, and recovered both ,one was found the next year mostly sunk in the weedy area, Was happy to get them back.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Seems to be good some good advice to me. You shouldn't keep things that don't belong to you, that is the best practice along with reporting it.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Fish Habitat?

When I was with the County Sheriff's Dept, we worked with the dive team and intentionally sunk junk aluminum hulls, they make excellent fish habitat.

Just food for thought....


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm on the Benzie County Dive Team, and we have sunk a couple. I used to own a Dive Shop as well. As far as the laws go, as long as it isnt in a designated underwater preserve, or considered historic to the state of Michigan, then after 30 days it is considered abandoned. However, being what it is, you should report it to the DNR or local police in case it was stolen. 


(I know a guy that can recover it for ya!!) :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would be careful not to confuse the Great Lakes with inland lakes. Laws are different. :evilsmile


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

boehr said:


> I would be careful not to confuse the Great Lakes with inland lakes. Laws are different. :evilsmile


 
I beleive the bottomlands of the state aren't defined between inland and open water, but I may be wrong as usually is the case


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

On inland lakes the state doesn't own the bottomlands unless the state owns the adjacent property. We've been here before.  Ripairian rights to bottomlands.


----------

